# Free Training from FDSA



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For those looking for a little beyond "just manners", whether your goal is sports, or just enrichment for your relationship with your dog, but who don't have the money for classes right now, here's a great, free, PDF book from Fenzi dog Sports Academy. Enjoy!

https://book.fdsapetprofessionals.com


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you Karen, good information. I will pass it on to friends too.:smile2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, Karen. I got the email too but can't figure out how to download the PDF. Oh well, I have the email and this thread so can just read it without downloading, I guess . . .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks, Karen. I got the email too but can't figure out how to download the PDF. Oh well, I have the email and this thread so can just read it without downloading, I guess . . .


In some ways, reading it online is better, because you have the direct links to the videos embedded.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm going to save this link you shared. Looks like good information. Is this just a temporary link or has it always been part of their website? I don't want it to disappear anytime soon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I'm going to save this link you shared. Looks like good information. Is this just a temporary link or has it always been part of their website? I don't want it to disappear anytime soon!


It's a brand new link. But it's not meant to be temporary. It's as "permanent" as anything is on the internet! LOL! But you can download the PDF, and then you are in charge of it yourself, whether you want to keep it on your computer or print it out for future reference!


----------

